# Delete Folder option.



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

It would be nice to have a delete folder option. It would make getting rid of shows much easier.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

drooplug said:


> It would be nice to have a delete folder option. It would make getting rid of shows much easier.


Scroll to highlight the folder. Press "Clear" on remote, then select option to delete all programs in the selected folder.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Since you were unaware of that, clear also works on an individual program. You can empty your DVR very quickly by using it...


----------

